# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  A lexohet letersi dhe a njihen poetet e sotem Shqiptare !?

## brunilda_it

Jemi deshmimtare te kesaj jete te gjithe !
Qofshin njerez te thjeshte, poete e shkrimtare te gjinive te ndryshme !
Neper kohera nga brezi ne brez letersia shqiptare dhe poetet jane pjesa me e ndeshkuar e krijimtarise !
Nje pjese e krijimeve tona behen "pre" e botimeve te here pas hereshme te shtepive botuese te cilat jane kthyer ne nje "treg piraterie" , gje e cila ben te humbas poeti dhe vlera e vertete e krijimit !
Duhet te gjejme te ky forum shfaqjen e krijimeve tona per te hequr stresin e vazhdueshem te krijuar ne keta tregje botimi !
Por e verteta e mbetur eshte e shkruara ne leter e cila pret driten e botimit nga dora e POETEVE !

----------


## nestorp

*Po nuk funksionoi shteti ne gjithe infrastrukturen e tij,mos prit qe te mbrohet e drejta e autorit.Kur te bejeme shtet,gje qe duket e larget ajo kohe,ndoshta.*

----------


## brunilda_it

Miremengjes Nestorp !
Faleminderit per pergjigjen teper te drejte tuajen !
Me fal, por kete jo se nuk e dija por doja te reagonin poetet e tjere 
te antaresuar ne kete Forum !
Ne s'duhet te jemi thjesht lexues te Forumit, por te mundesojme tek njere-tjetri te 
drejten e librit dhe te botuarit ne menyre "pirate" !
E di qe e drejta nuk funksionon ne Shendetesi, ku une punoj e jo me tek botuesit shqipetare! E thash dhe e them perseri :"Prisja reagim te poeteve te tjere te atij Forumi qe une i njoh e kemi shkembyer libra me njeri-tjetrin !
Edhe njehere ju falenderoj per c'ka me ishe pergjigjur !
Me respekt Bruna!

----------


## Arqile09

Megjithse jam një lexues shumë i regullt në jetë dhe njëkohësisht dhe si një krijues që kam botuar disa vëllime poetike SI:"Kur trazohet jeta" 2005, "Kuror me ngjyra" 2006 dhe së fondi vëllimin poetikë "Gratë e poetëve" them se tek lexuesi shqiptar në diaspor dhe këtu në Greqi ku unë jetoj për 15 vjet, interesi është i paktë, kjo për shumë arsye. Një temë të tillë e kam trjtuar në një shkrim publicistikë më 2oo7 në "Gazeta Athina". Por gjithësesi është një rrjedhoj aspak e mirë për kombin tonë. Është e vërtetë që shtëpit botuese nuk marrin asnjë detyrim për ta shpërndar librin, dhe aq më pak për ta shitur në dobi të autorve. 
Në këtë kaos të plotë që janë strukturat shtetrore, ende nuk dihet se çfar kërkojmë ne krijuesit, pale lexuesi...
Ne krijuesit kënaqim me çka falim tek miq, shok, të njohur dhe familjarë, pasi nuk ka një ent shpërndarje të librit.
Duhet të pranojmë se, dhe shumë botime bëhen, shumë autor shkruajnë, shumë dëshira ka për të shkruar, por sa këta dhe këto dëshira janë të një niveli të lartë artistikë dhe estetikë të të shkruarit, jo çdo gjë që fluturon haet.
Por a njihen poetët? Vetë këtu në Athinë janë mbi 50 poetë. Kjo në një farë mase varet dhe nga puna që bëjnë shoqata e krijuesëve kudo që janë. Në Grqi deri më sotë janë tri shoqata 1.Li dhja e shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve  LITER-ART NË GREQI, 2 Klubi i shkrimtrëve "Drita" dhe "Dega e blertë" në Selanik 
Për sa i përket "Liter-Art" ku unë jam dhe sekretar i saja, them se bëhet një punë tepër serjoze e programuar ku shpesh diskutohet në mënyrë tepër profesionale
vëllime poetike të autorve nga të gjitha moshat dhe krahinat. Një materjal të tillë mund ta njihni të botuar në shtypin e Athinës dhe tek "Fjala e lirë" më datën 7 tetor-2009. 
                   Ju faleminderit për mirëkuptimin
                  Arqile V Gjata leagjata@gmail.com

----------


## nestorp

> Miremengjes Nestorp !
> Faleminderit per pergjigjen teper te drejte tuajen !
> Me fal, por kete jo se nuk e dija por doja te reagonin poetet e tjere 
> te antaresuar ne kete Forum !
> Ne s'duhet te jemi thjesht lexues te Forumit, por te mundesojme tek njere-tjetri te 
> drejten e librit dhe te botuarit ne menyre "pirate" !
> E di qe e drejta nuk funksionon ne Shendetesi, ku une punoj e jo me tek botuesit shqipetare! E thash dhe e them perseri :"Prisja reagim te poeteve te tjere te atij Forumi qe une i njoh e kemi shkembyer libra me njeri-tjetrin !
> Edhe njehere ju falenderoj per c'ka me ishe pergjigjur !
> Me respekt Bruna!



Hi Bruna
Opinioni im eshte se jeni nje vajze e kendeshme e me kulture e bluzave tona te bardha,mbi te gjitha poeteshe.Poetet mendoj une jane lodhur duke u ankuar dhe askush nuk ua ve veshin e si pasoje ata heshtin dhe vazhdojne punen e tyre fisnike.Mendoj se keta njerez,jane ajka e shoqerise se cdo kombi e si te till duhen mbrojtur e perkrahur nga shteti e shoqeria.Tek ne ndodh e kunderta,por ''pushken'' ju nuk mund ta merrni.''pushken'' pra ,ligjin e ka dhe duhet ta zbatoje shteti.Po a kemi shtet ne?Une nuk jam poet Bruna,por me pelqejne poezite dhe lexoj shume.Kam edhe disa miq poet.Ne vendin tone jane te paket ata qe i vleresojne poetet,megjithese kane nje fare te drejte.Ne vendin tone intelektuali eshte katandisur keq.Ai eshte me i diskriminuari.Kodoshet,vagabondet,hajdutet ,trafikantet mediokrit jane sot te pasurit e Shqiperise. Keta nuk duan te dijne se kush eshte gjalle e jo ta vrasin mendjen per te drejten e autorit.
Te uroj suksese ne punen tuaj dhe te na shkruash poezi te bukura!
respekte

----------


## brunilda_it

Pershendetje!
Nestorp eshte e dyta pergjigje qe jepni ne kete teme !
Faleminderit per pergjigjen tuaj teper te drejte ne lidhje me poetet dhe krijimtarine e tyre !
Ne se do te kerkoni ne forum tek shkrimtaret shqiptare do te gjenit dhe llojin e gjinise se shkruar te cilen une e levroj me shume kenaqesi !
Respekt edhe prej meje !

----------


## trysil

Letërsia sot ka probleme të mëdha. Në këtë Mjegull të dendur, antivlera mundohet vazhdimisht t' ia zë frymën vlerës. Aty-kutu, mjerisht edhe arrin. 
Jo sall letërsia, por përgjithshish arti, vlerat, ballafaqohen me probleme të mëdha. Mungesa e kritikës ka bërë që antivlera të jetë e pranishme bukur shumë në tregun shqiptar. 
Tash mund të botojë gjithkush gjithçka. Bile, mjerisht, ka plot autorë. krijues, kushtimisht po i quaj krijues, që madje as për veprën e parë, edhe këte kushtimish po e quaj vepër, nuk kanë nevojë për redaktor, recenzent, lektor, korrektor,  etj. 

Kjo ndodh tek ata që janë hiq krijues. Pra, tani kohëve të fundit, ka plot të atillë që mendojnë se shtypshkronja është edhe shtëpi botuese...

----------


## nestorp

> Letërsia sot ka probleme të mëdha. Në këtë Mjegull të dendur, antivlera mundohet vazhdimisht t' ia zë frymën vlerës. Aty-kutu, mjerisht edhe arrin. 
> Jo sall letërsia, por përgjithshish arti, vlerat, ballafaqohen me probleme të mëdha. Mungesa e kritikës ka bërë që antivlera të jetë e pranishme bukur shumë në tregun shqiptar. 
> Tash mund të botojë gjithkush gjithçka. Bile, mjerisht, ka plot autorë. krijues, kushtimisht po i quaj krijues, që madje as për veprën e parë, edhe këte kushtimish po e quaj vepër, nuk kanë nevojë për redaktor, recenzent, lektor, korrektor,  etj. 
> 
> Kjo ndodh tek ata që janë hiq krijues. Pra, tani kohëve të fundit, ka plot të atillë që mendojnë se shtypshkronja është edhe shtëpi botuese...


*Shume te verteta opinionet tuaja! Tregu ne shqiperi eshte i mbushur me libra nga te cilat nuk percillet asnje mesazh.Me vjen cudi me disa nga keta lecites vjershash,te cilet i gjen edhe ketu ne forum.Hem shkruajne vjersha pa vlera te mirfillta qe te te kenaqin,por edhe kritiken nuk e pranojne.Eshte ajo qe pohoni ju,se ne Shqiperi mungon kritika dhe antivlera te jete e pranishme ne tregun shqiptar.Dikush ka publikuar ketu, disa vjersha sikur i ka krryer ndonje bejtexi i thekur lab qe ruan delet.Me e forta eshte se disa medioker,bejne kritika mediokre duke i vleresuar keto bejte sikur jane poezit e P Nerudes.Po dale o njerez se jane te tjeret,kritika e mirfillte e profesioniste ajo qe bene vleresimin!Kam lexuar shume kritika ne te shkuaren e pak ne te tashmen,por nuk kam hasur ndonjehere qe autori, qe kritikohet t'ju hidhet ne gryke atyre qe ne menyre miqesore  e pa te lenduar bejne nje kritike sikur te ishte nje pantere.Bile organizon edhe ndonje nga stafi per te fallcifikuar edhe theniet e nje PM.KJo tregon se keta medioker e mbrojne paaftesine e tyre edhe me fyerje , sharje e intriga!Keta jane ata qe mbartin antivlera!Krijimet e autorve te ndryshem nuk krahasohen me te ndonje tjetri,por nqse do te benim nje veprim te till e te krahasonim bejtet e saj me ato te poezie plot kolorit figurash letrare,te cilat percjellinm mesazhe te fuqishme per shoqerine,te poetes Brunilda Bocova e te ndonje tjetri,ato do te ngjanin te rjepura si pulat pa pende.
Pra mungesa e nje kritike apo vleresimi para se ato te botohen bene qe te lulezojne edhe antivlerat!*

----------


## daniel00

Poeten ne fjale as qe e njoh e s'e kam ndaj kesaj kete postim por shumica e poeteve shqiptar jane njerez te vegjel me fjale te medha qe i lidhin poezite e tyre si mushka te ngarkuara shume rende me dru . 

Pale tani kjo shtrese e stonuar ka nisur edhe me blog e me wordpress qe i kane hapur si shporta per te pritur karamele (dmth komplimente) , se poezite e tyre nuk pijne me uje neper forume ku mund te perballen me mendimin e lexuesit .

Do te veçoja prej mases poetet me shkrime vertete te bukura Rizain , Mondishallin po edhe Di_ana me te panjohuren nga ata qe kam pare ne forum .

----------


## brunilda_it

*Pershendetje i nderuar !

Sa do pak , te falenderoj per shkrimin e hedhur ne kete teme ..., por kjo eshte e mete e mosnjohjes dhe e te shprehurit tuaj* (_Poeten ne fjale as qe e njoh e s'e kam ndaj kesaj postim_), *por kur se njeh nje poete, si mund t'ia kthesh pergjigjen ne ate forme ?
Une se kuptoj se deri ku shkon fjala e mendimit tuaj dhe e imja bashke , po s'ekzistoi gjuha e perbashket e komunikimit te drejte ! Kete kam kerkuar ne hapjen e kesaj teme !
Nuk eshte e thene i nderuar qe ti njihni te tjeret personalisht e me pas te shfaqni VECIME ! Kjo varet se sa vlere ka ai shkrim qe ka hedhur cdo poet !
Ja , i nderuar i panjohur, ketu eshte faji i KRITIKES LETRARE qe ju dhe te tjere keni ngelur mbrapa ne njohjen e vlerave te VERTETA te Artit ne Shqiperi !

Mirenjohje e Respekt per JU !!!!*

----------


## daniel00

Po ku e dini a kam mbetur mbrapa une ? Po ku e dini a bej veçime une ? Ku e gjeni  objektivitetin te me vleresoni mua juve ? Kush qenka e verteta juaj , qe na flisni per fjale te medha se arti duhet kuptuar nje here çfare eshte e pastaj nese keni nje thermije fisnikerie kushedi a percillni gje . 

Prandaj ju thashe e nderuar qe nuk kam asgje me ju pasi nuk kam lexuar asnje poezi tuajen por kam dhene mendimin negativ mbi ata vjershetore prepotent dhe te rendomte qe kam pas rastin te humb kohen duke i lexuar ne internet. 

Kalofshi mire me te vertetat tuaja dhe me e matur here tjeter kur me drejtoheni sepse une e nderuar nisem nga tema dhe jo nga personi qe hap temen e as per qellimet tuaja te cilat s'kam nge as t'i mendoj , e jo me te merrem . 

ps - Ca eshte kjo pune personalizimi me mp njehere , sjellje feminore pf

----------


## brunilda_it

Perseri s'po kuptohemi !
Ju qenkeni PERSONALITET !!!!!
Une qenkam *Ca eshte kjo pune personalizimi me mp njehere , sjellje feminore pf*, keshtu thoni ju ! 
Edhe ju kalofshi mire me te vertetat e PERSONALITETIT tuaj, dhe MATURINE cdo kush e ka ne Nderdjegjen e tij !
Moskuptimi i njerezve te panjohur sjell Thyerje Kuptimesh te njerezve te Personalizuar

----------

